
Show HN: Take a Five 2.0 – Take a quick break with a self-destructing tab - cmacole
http://takeafive.com
======
rpeden
Great work! I really like the idea.

It would be neat if you could make it so that during work hours, _all_ tabs
you open are self destructing tabs. I suppose a whitelist for sites like Stack
Overflow would be needed to prevent tabs from self destructing when you need
them for something you're working on. I haven't developed any
Chrome/Safari/Firefox/Edge extensions though, so I'm not sure if something
like this is even possible.

Regardless, I like what you've created. I installed the Chrome extension and
I'll be using it.

------
bbcbasic
Nice idea. Surprised it wasn't more popular on HN.

------
mdonahoe
I am impressed it worked in mobile safari!

